# Grafiktablet Sensitivität zu fein



## ethan1956 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir zum Zeichnen in Photoshop ein Grafiktablett gekauft (Trust TB-5300 Slimline).
An sich funktioniert es gut. Nur die Sensibilität in Photoshop passt noch nicht so ganz. Wenn ich z.B. die Deckkraft auf den Druck der Stiftspitze setze, dann bekomme ich die Farben immer sehr durchsichtig/blass. Damit sie einigermasen deckend sind, muss ich so stark aufdrücken, dass ich Angst um den Stift habe.
Im Treiber des Tablets hab ich die Sensitivität schon auf ganz leicht gestellt. Er registriert auch ganz leichten Druck. Allerdings ordnet Photoshop selbst stärkerem Druck nur recht helle Töne zu.
Kann man in Photoshop den Schwellenwert hierfür irgendwo erhöhen? Gibt es extra Tools, die einfach den Druck der an Photoshop übermittelt wird erhöhen? An sich wäre das ja leicht machbar.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## iAmRich (19. Oktober 2010)

Hey ethan1956,

Also ich habe 2 Ideen.. weis aber nicht in ob überhaupt eine davon hilft^^... könntest es aber mal Ausprobieren  ..

1. Mit F5 öffnest du in Photoshop die Pinseleinstellungen... Vllt kannst du da etwas einstellen was dir weiter hilft... Ich Persönlich habe nichts gefunden :/

2. Kann es sein dass du die Deckkraft des Pinsels an sich einfach sehr niedrig eingestellt hast? Das passiert mir hin und wieder mal ...

Sonst wüsste ich auch nicht was man noch machen könnte ... Im schlimmsten Fall ist dein Tablett defekt... Aber davon gehe ich mal nicht aus


----------

